

Samsung Kills The Seven-Inch Tablet Category It Created - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2013/01/26/samsung-kills-the-seven-inch-tablet-category-it-created/ls-the-seven-inch-tablet-category-it-created/

======
ecspike
One manufacturer ending a product line does not a category killer make.

